# HTML Webseite suchmaschinentauglich machen



## Erks (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich habe bereits seit mehr als einer Woche eine Webseite im Internet stehen, wo es aber auch interessant wäre, wenn man diese auch über Google finden könnte.

Allerdings hab ich auch heute mal nachgeschaut, aber Google hat die immernoch nicht in seinem Index.

Kann das sein, dass ich in der Programmierung der Metatags mich vertan habe?
(Die Einträge im "CONTENT" habe ich entfernt, aber nur hier im Forum. Auf der Webseite sind die natürlich wieder gefüllt.)

```
<html>
<head>

<title>Startseite</title>
     <link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />

<META NAME="TITLE" CONTENT="">
<META NAME="DESCRIPTION" CONTENT="">
<META NAME="KEYWORDS" CONTENT="">
<META NAME="OWNER" CONTENT="">
<META NAME="AUTHOR" CONTENT="">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="EXPIRES" CONTENT="">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="CHARSET" CONTENT="ISO-8859-1">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="CONTENT-LANGUAGE" CONTENT="Deutsch">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="VW96.OBJECT TYPE" CONTENT="Homepage">
<META NAME="RATING" CONTENT="Alle">
<META NAME="ROBOTS" CONTENT="index,follow">

<META NAME="REVISIT-AFTER" CONTENT="1 Day">

<style type="text/css">
...
...
...
</style>
</head>
<body>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

das Ganze META-Zeugs ist für Google&Co. eher drittrangig.

Damit deine Seite indiziert wird, kannst du sie entweder bei der Suchmaschine anmelden....oder aber du sorgst dafür, dass Links zu deiner Seite auf bereits indizierten Seiten erscheinen....je wichtiger/besser besucht diese Seiten sind, umsobesser.

Also, wo du schon mal hier bist: packe einen Link zu deiner Seite in deine Signatur und ich bin sicher, dass die Suchmaschinen in Kürze dort auftauchen.
Postings bei tutorials.de sind oftmals schon nach wenigen Minuten im Index....dieser hier bspw nach 14min 

Je mehr Beiträge du verfasst, umsobesser...denn umsomehr von deinen Signaturen finden die SuMa's


----------



## Erks (24. Dezember 2009)

wie kann man denn die Webseite bei Google anmelden?


----------



## tombe (24. Dezember 2009)

Guckst du hier:

http://www.google.de/addurl/

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Erks (27. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Link

Ist das wirklich kostenlos? Ist da irgendein Haken, oder ist da keiner?


----------



## Psychodelics (27. Dezember 2009)

Hey Erks,

da ist kein Haken dran. Du musst nicht einmal deine Seite da eintragen, es reicht, dass irgendwo im Internet ein Link auf deine Seite existiert. Früher oder später stoßen dann die Google-Bots auf diesen Link und durchforsten deine Seite mit. Das kann aber auch dauern. Wenn du dich bei Google in die Liste einträgst, wird voraussichtlich beim nächsten durchforsten deine Seite mit gescannt. Das kann aber unter Umständen sogar Wochen dauern, wenn du Glück hast nur einen Tag.

Erkundige dich mal nach SEO. Das steht für Search Engine Optimization. Kann ganz hilfreich sein.

Gruß, Adnan


EDIT: Du brauchst auch nicht alle Meta-Tags einfügen. Ich würde nur die wichtigsten nehmen. Hier check mal diese Seite. Die gibt dir interessante Infos über deine Homepage.
http://whois.domaintools.com/seo-browser/?domain=www.google.de

Falls du noch mehr fragen hast, immer her damit ^^

Hoffe, das hilft dir irgendwie weiter.


----------

